# Ideas de Circuitos Sencillos



## Aidee Minerva Barcenas Ch (Jul 16, 2007)

Hola A todos  , soy nueva en el foro y quiero pedirles su ayuda para un proyecto q tengo q entregar en mi escuela. Estudio Electrónica   pero apenas estoy empezando. Ya ví los q se encuentran aquí, y se me hacen interesantes, pero quiero tener otras ideas... Alguna Sugerencia???


----------



## electritico (Jul 17, 2007)

Apenas empiezas y dime que temas has visto ?? asi te podria recomendar algo.


----------



## totung (Jul 18, 2007)

aki enkontraras proyectos en español 
www.electronica2000.com 

y aki los enkontraras en su mayoria en ingles y hay de TODO en esta pagina
www.instructables.com


----------



## jona (Jul 18, 2007)

hola
estaria para que te armes como proyecto una herramienta para el taller.
como una fuente.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-lm317-paralelo-8658/

o un inyector de señales,punta logica,amplificador de unos 15 watios,no se hai de todo
ahi muchas cosas sencillas para armar,pero lo ideal seria que te quede para poder seguir trabajando con esa herramienta.
saludos y comentanos que deseas armar y te damos una mano entre todos.


----------



## Aidee Minerva Barcenas Ch (Ago 1, 2007)

Muchas Gracias a todos por sus respuestas, me daran otras ideas para mi proyecto,


----------



## jona (Ago 1, 2007)

hola
no dudes en preguntar cualquier incoveniente esperamos verte por aqui,aproposito que proyecto tienes pensado hacer......
saludos.


----------

